# Snowblower information needed



## loridinnx2000 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello I need to find some info on this snowblower its model number 
310-800 058 serial number j129b I'm trying to find some parts manuals for it so I can order some maintenance parts thanks


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Nothing comes up when searching that model number you gave 310-800 058 . 

This may help.

MTD Snowblower Parts and Snow thrower Parts | MTD Parts


----------



## loridinnx2000 (Nov 21, 2011)

It's an old new englander 8/26


----------



## loridinnx2000 (Nov 21, 2011)

This is the tag on the frame


----------

